# Animal Opera



## willgardner1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey guys

Does anyone know any animal-related operas that are fairly short (one act preferably), and fairly modern (20th, 21st Century preferably?

So far I can think of:
L'enfant et les sortileges
Cunning Little Vixen
Renard


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

A Dogs Heart is now in production here in Amsterdam, world premier. Opera by Alexander Raskatov.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Raskatov


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Moby Dick just premiered last month at the Dallas Opera.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

William Walton's The Bear is a one-act opera.


----------

